# Early / Late Whole Foods Blocks



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

I’ve taken 5:30-7:30am blocks and sit there for 2 hours, collect $30 and leave.

Same thing on 8pm-10pm blocks, store is closed and flex shoppers are gone.

Why would Amazon pay people if there is no chance to get deliveries? Has anyone gotten actual packages on these early/late blocks?


----------



## aluber1968 (Aug 7, 2016)

Legalizeit0 said:


> I've taken 5:30-7:30am blocks and sit there for 2 hours, collect $30 and leave.
> 
> Same thing on 8pm-10pm blocks, store is closed and flex shoppers are gone.
> 
> Why would Amazon pay people if there is no chance to get deliveries? Has anyone gotten actual packages on these early/late blocks?


If I was you I would delete that statement. Now everyone that does flex will book your time slots.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Legalizeit0 said:


> I've taken 5:30-7:30am blocks and sit there for 2 hours, collect $30 and leave.
> 
> Same thing on 8pm-10pm blocks, store is closed and flex shoppers are gone.
> 
> Why would Amazon pay people if there is no chance to get deliveries? Has anyone gotten actual packages on these early/late blocks?


Do you need actually sit next to whole food?
If not I'm in business.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

aluber1968 said:


> If I was you I would delete that statement. Now everyone that does flex will book your time slots.


That would be kind of dumb, the money in flex/WF is tips, nobody wants to sit in the parking lot.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

I have had a few deliveries before the store is officially open to the public (like 30 minutes before opening)


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Legalizeit0 said:


> That would be kind of dumb, the money in flex/WF is tips, nobody wants to sit in the parking lot.


 That's what I was thinking. At least one or two deliveries so you're making 50$ not 30


----------

